# Women!!....



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

There was an attorney who got home late one evening after a very taxing day
trying to get a stay of execution for a client, named Wilbur Wright, who was
due to be hanged for murder at midnight. His last minute plea for clemency
to the state governor had failed and he was feeling tired and depressed.

As soon as he got through the door his wife started on about,
"What time of night do you call this? Where the hell have you been?" and so
on.

Too shattered to play his usual role in this familiar ritual, he went and
poured himself a very large whisky and headed off to the bathroom for a long
hot soak -- pursued by the predictable sarcastic remarks.

While he was in the bathroom the phone rang, which the wife answered to be
told that her husband's client had been granted his stay of execution after
all.

Realizing what a day he must have had, she relented a little and went
upstairs to give him the good news.

As she opened the bathroom door she was greeted by the sight of her
husband's rear view as he bent naked over the bathtub in order to clean the
tub.

"They're not hanging Wright tonight," she said, at which the attorney
whirled round and screamed hysterically,
"For crying out loud woman, don't you ever stop?"

....Priceless!.... Dave :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I loicked that one. Reminds me, and I may be repeating myself, of our close friends years ago who, just married, could only manage Butlins for a honeymoon.

They arrived there a little late and tired so the wife said she would go down to the Butlins shop to get a couple of things for supper.

This she did and she walked back to the chalet opened the door and there was her husband bending over and towelling himsef down after a shower.

I presume newly wed enthusiasm caused her to stick her hand between his legs and grabbed his goolies with a wicked chuckle.

It was perhaps a tad unfortunate that she had gone in the wrong chalet and they left the following morning breaking the world record for the shortest honeymoon.

We still see them regularly as they too moved out of London to Aylesbury.


----------

